# Without MS, which best economical (first) light?



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey All:

So, I understand Magicshine is having enough problems that Geoman has temporarily discontinued them. The general consensus seemed to be that a $90 MS light is probably the most economical way to get into night riding. However, I have also noticed that others recommend torches as the cheapest method.

I am going through mountain bike withdrawal during the week and need to start riding after work again! So, which light? I would like to spend around $100 (or less if I will be satisfied with the product). I'll only use the light about once a week, and only during the winter months probably (unless I really get into the whole thing!). I am not a racer, but would like to safely ride (and see) my local trails at night!

Will a torch on my helmet really suffice? Is a $100 light system really going to cut it? If so, what do you recommend?

Also, if I can only afford one light, should I put it on my helmet or the bars?

Sorry for all the general questions. I did a search, but didn't find anything on point.

Thanks- Ryan


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Bumpity bump.

So, I have been looking at the Gemini lights....as well as considering some of the DX torches...

Any opinions? Like I posted above, I want to go cheap, but am willing to spend a little extra for a system that will give me reliable service and enough light to enjoy my local trails in the dark.

Thanks again- Ryan


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

There is a huge thread on torches a few down, check it out, everything you need to know is there- light, batteries, charger


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryan,

The Geoman has temporarily discontinued the sell of the light SETS NOT the lights. This is due to the battery and charger and not the light. You could buy a LightHead for $45.00 and then build your own battery pack and buy a separate charger.

Also the torches from DX are a great deal to like:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22567
or
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19767

But you will need batteries and chargers for them too.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

So, any opinion on MS/Gemini-type lights vs torches? Seems like I can get 2 torches that purport to each be 900 lumens (same as one MS), for the same price as 1 MS. How can this NOT be a better deal? I must be missing something...

Ryan


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

rmi said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So, any opinion on MS/Gemini-type lights vs torches? Seems like I can get 2 torches that purport to each be 900 lumens (same as one MS), for the same price as 1 MS. How can this NOT be a better deal? I must be missing something...
> 
> Ryan


There will be variation in battery life (MS has a larger battery) and beam pattern (reflector setup isn't the same) if the same led at the same current is used. A MS head unit measured at 495 lumens in a recent lab test.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting...and good to know.

Man, buying a light system is harder than I anticipated! Going to have to put some more research into all this, but I sure am anxious to start riding during the week again. Damn you, daylight savings!

Ryan



syadasti said:


> There will be variation in battery life (MS has a larger battery) and beam pattern (reflector setup isn't the same) if the same led at the same current is used. A MS head unit measured at 495 lumens in a recent lab test.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

rmi said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So, any opinion on MS/Gemini-type lights vs torches? Seems like I can get 2 torches that purport to each be 900 lumens (same as one MS), for the same price as 1 MS. How can this NOT be a better deal? I must be missing something...
> 
> Ryan


I have the MTE light and it's nice enough, pain to get set up on the bike right. I also have a tr-801 that I put on my helmet. The magic shine wasn't out when I bought mine or I would have gone that route. The flashlights work, but they aren't designed for biking so sacrifices have to be made. Also once you factor in the batteries, mounts and the charger the prices is about the same.

Personally I would get the light for the magic shine and then a battery pack somewhere else (I saw a few threads on what works somewhere)

And really if you can I'd get two lights, the light on the bar is great since it's lower and better illuminates obstacles in the trail. Headlight is so nice for looking where you are going.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Rock Climber said:


> Also once you factor in the batteries, mounts and the charger the prices is about the same.


On DX you can get two decent P7 lights (SF-15s), 2 mounts, a charger, and 4 batteries for about the same price as a shipped US MS so not really the same.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

syadasti said:


> On DX you can get two decent P7 lights (SF-15s), 2 mounts, a charger, and 4 batteries for about the same price as a shipped US MS so not really the same.


Yep, I'll second that. Still, I wouldn't let all the recent hype over the MS battery stop you from getting one if you really want one. I think the recalls are based on safety issues rather than how well it works but if that is too worrisome nothing wrong with the P-7 torches.

I might also add that I ride regularly with my torches and I like them alot. The five mode P-7 torches are the best IMO. Also you have more flexibility with torches because you can also use them as well...torches. Not only that but when new better torches come out you already have the batteries and charger so less upgrade cost. Right now I expect the new-to-be-released XM-L emitter will appear on torches by sometime next year ( summer maybe ). When that happens you buy a new torch for $30-$50 dollars and you're set.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

This fellow posts on here and from what it says, he has a different battery. Although, I have never bought anything from him so I dont have any real knowledge but looks like a great deal:

http://stores.ebay.com/Nova-Bike-Lights


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe we'll get one of those for a replacement.....:thumbsup: 

As long as they fit the bill that is


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

lamb said:


> This fellow posts on here and from what it says, he has a different battery. Although, I have never bought anything from him so I dont have any real knowledge but looks like a great deal:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Nova-Bike-Lights


I contacted him about a week ago and asked if this was the same/original MS battery in a different wrapper or is it a different battery altogether.

He _claims_ that it's a new and improved pack.

Now, if that were really the case, wouldn't this guy be ALL over here and every forum pitching this as a replacement pack for all of us MS users that are effected by the "recall".

So I'm having a hard time buying that it's a different pack. I could be wrong, but considering all that's going on, this guy could be selling these things like hotcakes if what he says is true, and yet we aren't hearing anything from him.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

If those things are legit, I am very interested. It is curious that I haven't seen this deal posted anywhere else on the forum.

Very interesting option. Thanks for that find.

Ryan



fightnut said:


> I contacted him about a week ago and asked if this was the same/original MS battery in a different wrapper or is it a different battery altogether.
> 
> He _claims_ that it's a new and improved pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.jetlites.com/complete-systems-a-51/

Jetlites A-51, $200. I plan to buy the A-51 as my helmet light (to replace the $110 MagicShine) now that I have a BajaDesign Stryker for my handlebar light.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Go to his battery ad 
Quote: Factory original battery pack for the Magicshine MJ-808 P7 LED bike light.
Now in a waterproof silicone cover.
I was looking at these a couple of weeks when this first happened read that and decided not to get it


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

TrailNut said:


> http://www.jetlites.com/complete-systems-a-51/
> 
> Jetlites A-51, $200. I plan to buy the A-51 as my helmet light (to replace the $110 MagicShine) now that I have a BajaDesign Stryker for my handlebar light.


I wish the Jetlite had a trade up offer - I would be all over that....not liking this Magicshine drama....the Stryker is a little too rich for me right now unfortunately because I would need 2 sets - one for me and one for the misses....


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ThumperGary said:


> ...not liking this Magicshine drama.....


Buy the MS lighthead, an extension or "Y" cable, a charger, this battery , splice/solder the new cord on and in you're in for only a little more money then the regular MS.

Just an option if the budget doesn't allow you to go with one of the other name brand lights.


----------



## dirtydawgnz (Jun 5, 2008)

*GLOWORM Lites*

Try these as an alternative? http://www.glowormlites.co.nz


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Those look fairly interesting. Similar to Gemini maybe (at least in price). Here's the link for others:

http://www.glowormlites.co.nz/default.htm

Ryan



dirtydawgnz said:


> Try these as an alternative? http://www.glowormlites.co.nz


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

rmi said:


> Those look fairly interesting. Similar to Gemini maybe (at least in price). Here's the link for others:
> 
> http://www.glowormlites.co.nz/default.htm
> 
> Ryan


i like the anodized blue :thumbsup:


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> Go to his battery ad
> Quote: Factory original battery pack for the Magicshine MJ-808 P7 LED bike light.
> Now in a waterproof silicone cover.
> I was looking at these a couple of weeks when this first happened read that and decided not to get it


you should quote the whole thing, it also says

"Please note, this pack will not fit in the case for the original battery. It requires the new 2 strap case. Also note: Earlier MagicShine battery were of low quality.
They have now switched suppliers and these are a much higher quality battery"

we can all guess what this means, or even if this was written before the MS battery thing. I bought one so we will see. he has a 7 day return policy. i'll let you know what i find, but it's going to be tough with the waterproof case around the batteries


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

CoppellStereo said:


> you should quote the whole thing, it also says
> 
> "Please note, this pack will not fit in the case for the original battery. It requires the new 2 strap case. Also note: Earlier MagicShine battery were of low quality.
> They have now switched suppliers and these are a much higher quality battery"
> ...


As far it not fitting in the original MS case, that's only because it now has a thicker silicone casing on it, doesn't mean it's not the same battery.

Here's my take on it. I realize that retailers aren't suppose to advertise here unless they pay for advertising, but if I had a new and improved battery for the Magicshine, with all that's going on, I'd be trying to slip posts in wherever possible to get the word out to MS owners that I have a new and improved battery pack for them.

Who wouldn't use this whole recall thing to push their battery if it was INDEED different and better?

As far as I know this guy is on this site, but we're not hearing anything. That's makes me skeptical. Listen, I hope I'm wrong, as I want nothing more then to see people out night riding and enjoying themselves, 
But if I'm going to buy a replacement battery pack, I'm going to go with something completely unrelated to Magicshine......for now (until I know from a more reputable source like Geoman that it is indeed a different and better battery).

Coppellstereo, please do keep us posted, thanks.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The best way to get a quality battery for your MS is to DIY, using quality cells and parts.
That is until the recall process is figured out and GM gets a plan together.
In the meantime, if someone were to put up an add with batteries for sale, I'm sure they would go quick.
I personally would love to do so, but am too busy with work and riding to spend my evenings soldering 100 plus packs together.
It would actually be pretty easy though.
Could sell the packs for about $65 and make a few bux per.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm probably biased, but I think my lights would make an excellent introduction to night riding: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=57778

1300 lumens is quite a bit brighter than 2 of the MagicShines.
Lights come with a 1 year warranty vs. 90 days.
My price is lower than most other US manufacturers.
And I use NiMh batteries. Heavier, but I doubt they will ever be recalled.
Price includes a UL rated charger

My lights may lack bling, but spend more if that's important to you. Me I just like to see where I'm going.

Mark


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm probably biased, but I think my lights would make an excellent introduction to night riding: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=57778
> 
> 1300 lumens is quite a bit brighter than 2 of the MagicShines.
> Lights come with a 1 year warranty vs. 90 days.
> ...


Pics of the battery and mounting system would probably be helpful to those interested in these.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

fightnut said:


> Pics of the battery and mounting system would probably be helpful to those interested in these.


Yeah, I'm not spending $200 on a light that I still need to rig up a mount for.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I got the eBay MagicShine today. The battery is sealed up pretty good, i don't feel like pulling it apart, but if you have any questions about it, let me know


----------



## Mud (Jan 13, 2004)

What about something like this...

http://www.batteryspace.com/exlight...g74v4ahli-polymerbatterypacksmartcharger.aspx

Never seen/tried it, but BatterySpace is where I used to buy cells for my NiMH battery packs, and always had good dealings with them.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Mud said:


> What about something like this...
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/exlight...g74v4ahli-polymerbatterypacksmartcharger.aspx


That thing only has a Cree P4 in it, same as some of the $10 torches on Dealextreme. No way I'd pay that much for that little light (unless your plan was to mod it?).


----------



## rbaldinellii (Apr 27, 2009)

CoppellStereo said:



> I got the eBay MagicShine today. The battery is sealed up pretty good, i don't feel like pulling it apart, but if you have any questions about it, let me know


Have you used it yet?


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

*Gemini Lights*

I have a Gemini light on the way: http://gemini-lights.com/products/titan1

Looks simular to the Magicshine , They come with a one year warranty. For the price you really can't beat this deal.

I plan on doing a light comparision once I get the light. I have some friends who run the Magicshine and I currently have a Trinewt from Nitrider.

Check out my blog in the future with full details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally got around to adding some pictures of how battery pack mounts with my lights.

See http://www.hahntronix.com/bikelite/bfl2010/index.html if interested.

I apologize for the picture quality, but I was in a hurry. I took these shots before Thanksgiving, waiting for family to show up.

None of my mounting options look glamorous, but they have all been tested and work. With some of the newer mtb frames you may have to get creative to figure out where to mount the battery. I've yet to have somebody return a light system because they couldn't figure out where to mount batteries and cables.

Mark


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the continued replies. I have not yet purchased anything yet due to some unexpected vehicle repair costs. I have been "getting by" by riding my city bike around with two Petzl headlamps strapped to the handlebars. For the last couple of weeks, I have been leaving from my front door and sprinting around town for about 1-1.5 hours. Definitely not as good as mountain biking during the week, though!

Anyway, thanks again for all the suggestions. I am going to pull the trigger on something in the next couple of weeks.

Ryan


----------



## RE1GN2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

I bought the Gemini Titan. It's a really good light. Build quality is better than Magicshine. I got the full package so that I could have it on the handlebars and / or my helmet.

The helmet mounting system is good and very secure too.

$110USD for the standard Titan Package is a really good deal I think.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Honestly, I'd get the JET A-51. Check out the reviews. Pick up the phone and call them.

The glowworm lights look interesting, but at $112+shipping (int'l)+import for a P7 that mounts using rubber bands...bleh.

Jet has the helmet mount figured out, break away plastic that mounts relatively low for balance purposes, waterproof connections, and US based customer support.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

I just noticed this on the Gemini website;

December 2010

Our Xmas Offer

You asked for it - Gemini Lights delivers!
Receive your light and for 7 days we're offering a 100% refund on your purchase, if you change your mind. Satisfaction guaranteed.

Sounds pretty fair to me.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

RE1GN2 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I bought the Gemini Titan. It's a really good light. Build quality is better than Magicshine. I got the full package so that I could have it on the handlebars and / or my helmet.
> 
> ...


In what way do you think the build quality is better?

One of the guys in my riding group just got one and there are also folks in the group with Magicshines. We did a side by side comparison and the conclusion was this is just a Magicshine light under a different name with a slight change to the fins on the case. The battery is just like the original Magicshine in that it's shrink wrapped and in a cloth case. Seems like it'll suffer from the same lack of waterproofing as the original Magicshine.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

rbaldinellii said:


> Have you used it yet?


i've used it multiple times, no problems yet, i unplug it when not in use


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine came today ,but it's been raining here ,so I haven't been able to check it out on the trail.

I did charge it and check it out, I was impressed with the light out put ,it came well packaged , nice case. Much brighter than my Nightrider Trinewrt


----------



## RE1GN2 (Feb 28, 2008)

MtbMacgyver said:


> In what way do you think the build quality is better?
> 
> One of the guys in my riding group just got one and there are also folks in the group with Magicshines. We did a side by side comparison and the conclusion was this is just a Magicshine light under a different name with a slight change to the fins on the case. The battery is just like the original Magicshine in that it's shrink wrapped and in a cloth case. Seems like it'll suffer from the same lack of waterproofing as the original Magicshine.


The Gemini reflectors produce a nice beam pattern. And I actually like shape of the aluminum. I would assume that the fins dissipate heat better because they are in the direction of airflow.

The handlebar mount underneath is seems very solid, and the hooks are easier to latch on.

My old magicshine was great, but the charger led indicater stopped working.. and when it was working it was quite faint so I could never really tell when it was fully charged. The button was also a bit squishy and unresponsive.

Overall I think I'm happy with the light from Gemini. They came with a case too which was a bonus. Oh ya and the one-year warranty is a no brainer. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Although I REALLY like the offerings from Jet and Lupine, these products are a little out of my price range. I think I am going to put an order in with Gemini this weekend. Price is right and the Titan seems like a good product. I just can't go with one of the big companies, and the thought of buying something homemade on ebay is a little sketchy for me (although I am SURE that these products work well and are made by real mtb enthusiasts).

After almost getting cut off and hit last night (and then almost going OTB after hitting a pothole in the dark), I realize that even my night city riding will benefit from a bright light.

Thanks again to everyone for their input in this thread. I love the internets! Damn fine system of tubes!

Ryan



RE1GN2 said:


> The Gemini reflectors produce a nice beam pattern. And I actually like shape of the aluminum. I would assume that the fins dissipate heat better because they are in the direction of airflow.
> 
> The handlebar mount underneath is seems very solid, and the hooks are easier to latch on.
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.P. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, deleted


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

C.E.P. said:


> Hey, just to let you know. I am selling the new Magic Shine MJ-828 battery.
> It works with the MJ-808,816, 818, and 836. It's just the battery and works with the old chargers.
> Check out my post on San Diego Craigslist or Ebay-search (Magic Shine @C.E.P.)
> Plus if anyone's in the San Diego area,I'll be riding los penasquitos canyon preserve tonight with friends, meeting at 4:30pm.


 Spam you are also selling the batteries that are being recalled on your ebay site


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Spam you are also selling the batteries that are being recalled on your ebay site


You're wrong. These aren't being recalled by Geoman, as he makes clear on his site.

But you can get these batteries here with free shipping for less than the starting price for that auction:
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/index.p...vkqjmec5&categories_id=&keyword=mj828&x=0&y=0

Tim


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

The spammer is also selling the 1400 light sets with the batteries that ARE part of the recall check his EBAY ADDS that is what i am giving THE SPAMMER crap about
http://cgi.ebay.com/Magic-Shine-MJ-...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c17341aa
I do like his custom foam battery frame mount its a good Idea


----------



## C.E.P. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, deleted


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

C.E.P. said:


> Hey Spammer here,
> Thanks for the complement on my mount.
> No thanks about the spammer comment, I don't know why people can talk all day about other companies and when I mention my products I get called a spammer. I'm just trying to let people know that I have the new battery here in the US ready to ship. About the other battery, it comes in a safety canister. If you don't think it's a safe product then you don't have to buy it.
> Anyway, I just got back from my nice cool night ride on USA soil to see that a Singapore company based in China has a great weekly sale price on a battery that will be shipped China Post directly from the China factory.
> ...


I guess you skipped reading the MTBR Rules and Posting Guidelines when you signed up today to post your spam , so here is a link to them........

http://www.mtbr.com/guidelinescrx.aspx

and here is rule #3 quoted from that page....................

"The message is an advertisement or spam.
(NOTE: It has been an "unwritten" rule for us to let it slide, when people who buy an Mtbr Classified ad, post in the forums. However, due to the recent increase in these ads, we will now be locking these types of posts. And you may NOT post an ad in more than 1 forum. ADDENDUM: Posting "What's It Worth" type threads may be considered spam and may be deleted at the moderator's discretion. Check our Classifieds section for similar bikes/parts for value.) "

Also hitting on rule #6

"The message has been posted to more than 2 boards. Posting the same message to multiple boards is spam, and all posts may be removed and the user may be banned. Please post to the most relevant board only, no more than 2. 
"

So if you want to post up something that you have for sale, you need to buy an ad. Pretty cheap at like $2 or something.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

C.E.P. said:


> Hey Spammer here,


Pay for an advertisement like the rest of the retailers here, and I don't mean a $2 ad in the classifieds. Then you can talk about your China made stuff.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, well, I just ordered my Gemini with optional helmet mount and longer cord. $150 shipped to Georgia, USA.

I'll try to post some pictures and initial thoughts when I receive it!

Ryan


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

rmi said:


> OK, well, I just ordered my Gemini with optional helmet mount and longer cord. $150 shipped to Georgia, USA.
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures and initial thoughts when I receive it!
> 
> Ryan


I love mine. I have been able to post any pic's yet.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I finally got mine and used it last night riding around my neighborhood. I tried to find extremely dark and woodsy locations to simulate night trail riding....So far, so good!

I loved how the helmet mount allowed the light to follow where I was looking, opposed to where my bars were pointing. For just general street night riding, I think the low setting is sufficient light. The "high" setting is extremely bright and seemed to provide more-than-adequate light for trail riding, though I have yet to actually test it on a true trail ride.

Nice construction and nice product as far as I can tell. Hopefully nothing catches fire! I'll report back after a little more usage.

Thanks again to all who contributed to this thread!

Ryan


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I went ahead and got a Cygolite Mittycross for $176 out the door from Bike Bling. Took it for a run earlier and pretty impressed with it's flood and ability and fill the trail up. Given I'm running w/ my dog doesn't show how it truly is at speed. Gonna go on the first ride tomorrow night. Since my P7 torch died I've been using a Jet Beam torch that is 255 lumens. But for now it fits and bill, 400 lumens, bar and helmet mount included, slim battery and 3.5hr run time. 

After this night riding season I'll take it apart and figure out how many amps the driver is pushing and replace the LED with XPGs if I can and bump the output 50-60% more. Till then I need it all sealed up for my 12hr race next month.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

norcalchico said:


> I love mine. I have been able to post any pic's yet.


I can vouch for that light after seeing it on the group ride last week. I think the beam pattern is even better than the magicshine. More of a flood than a spot, which is more useful on the trail IMHO. For $130 for the Titan complete kit, it's a steal!


----------



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok... with reading *some* of the posts about the MS battery issues, and not seeing an end in sight from Geo or anyone else regarding corrective batteries, I did find where DX was selling what appeared to be as different batteries. For the 808, it even states on the box that it's an "improved model" (and the head seems to be exactly the same). I took a gamble, because otherwise I was left with duct tape and a maglite... Here's what I rece'd:

808- indeed does have a different battery packaging. hard-plastic casing, with small bolts to clamp together (not just screws into plastic) that also serve as a retainer for the velcro strap. near where the cable exits, there is a lighted battery level indicator (not the "green, blue, yellow, red thing - but one giving indication of "actual" voltage).

The 1400 also appears to have a different battery than earlier models, being packaged in a watertight aluminum cylinder.

Now - for all I know (which is admittedly very little), they could easily be cheap Chinese batteries - and nothing changed than the outward appearance. The "conspirator" in me says that Chinese think we're stupid, will buy the stuff still, and give them one more notch in world domination. But, given that they have probably seen a steep drop in sales due to the battery issues, and thus have stated that there is a different supplier involved, I sided with the outside chance that they are indeed different - and what the heck, presently, I'd *love* to have my house catch fire and burn down - so long as I'm not in it ;-)

Anyway - figuring *someone* has to try this out, I did. I've used and recharged 4-5 times so far without any issue at all. I even took the casing apart to actually feel the batttery after charging, and while slightly warm, certainly not hot - and nowhere near as warm as what my previous batteries would get (totally differnt lighting system).

Worst-case (aside from a torched house), I will certainly upgrade to a higher quality DIY set-up if-n-when these batteries go - and should (I expect) be able to utilize the same protective housing... 

We'll see!


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's an excellent idea. I've just got my MS, with the newer battery container (plastic/aluminum) and felt concerned after reading all the issues surrounding the batteries (I store the battery pack in a LipoSafe bag I got from the local RC shop). Do you think it's realistic that the container could be reused with newer/better batteries once the original ones die? (I really like the casing - feels quite robust.)

Cheers - Steve



wurensh said:


> Ok... with reading *some* of the posts about the MS battery issues, and not seeing an end in sight from Geo or anyone else regarding corrective batteries, I did find where DX was selling what appeared to be as different batteries. For the 808, it even states on the box that it's an "improved model" (and the head seems to be exactly the same). I took a gamble, because otherwise I was left with duct tape and a maglite... Here's what I rece'd:
> 
> 808- indeed does have a different battery packaging. hard-plastic casing, with small bolts to clamp together (not just screws into plastic) that also serve as a retainer for the velcro strap. near where the cable exits, there is a lighted battery level indicator (not the "green, blue, yellow, red thing - but one giving indication of "actual" voltage).
> 
> ...


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

Geoman doesn't make magicshine lights. He is just a distributor.

Is Magicshine really having problems? Nope. Not really.


----------



## wurensh (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd imagine the new casing would work with any battery (that size). I totally plan on reusing when these go bad (still going strong - a month with no issues).


----------

